
Programming Sucks - Jaruzel
http://www.stilldrinking.org/programming-sucks
======
grawprog
I don't know. My job is a strange combination of programming and lifting large
pieces of stone all day. I definitely prefer the programming part and would
rather sit there and struggle with some code or a program that's not working
right any day than struggle lifting yet another 150 pound piece of stone onto
the machine. The more time I can spend programming in a day instead of
operating or the physical part of my job the better.

Any programmer that thinks their job is physically hard should go try breaking
their bodies for 10 hours a day for a while and see how quickly they'd rather
jump back into that programming chair.

